# Drink in Good Health



## Boatboy24 (Dec 20, 2020)

Study says cheese and red wine could boost brain health


While it’s tempting to go all-in with the wine and cheese this holiday season, experts recommend against it.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## cmason1957 (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm all in with red wine and cheese. That's all I'm going to eat and drink here on out. I wonder if some people see that headline and think that? I'm more of a everything in moderation kinda guy.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 20, 2020)

I don't believe these kind of studies, but check this out:



> The researchers found that certain foods and drinks seemed to have protective effects against cognitive decline. Specifically:
> 
> 
> Cheese was the most protective food against age-related cognitive decline, with researchers noting that eating the food “strongly predicted better FIT scores over time.”
> ...



I am so golden! Check, check, and check!


----------



## JustJoe (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm good on the cheese and wine but I don't eat lamb. Guess I will have to go with a little extra wine.


----------



## cmason1957 (Dec 21, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> I don't believe these kind of studies, but check this out:
> I am so golden! Check, check, and check!




I believe in any studies that say my particular "bad habits" are good for me long term. If they come down on the opposite side, they obviously have flaws in their methodology.


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Dec 21, 2020)

Mmmm, lamb. Sadly I'm the only one in the house who enjoys it.

Actually the rest of the family loves it when we're visiting family in South America, the locally (as in my inlaws farm) raised stuff tastes a good deal different than the Australian and New Zealand stuff thats common here. I like both though.


----------



## hounddawg (Dec 21, 2020)

i butchered a sheep once, dad ate it twice, then the dogs got fat, I've butchered many an animal, that and brahma and longhorn cattle, I'll pass on, but i'm all in on cheeses including feta cheese, and many fruit and berry wines
Dawg


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 21, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> I don't believe these kind of studies, but check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so golden! Check, check, and check!



At least Varis (@geek ) will be happy for me!


----------



## heatherd (Dec 22, 2020)

I can say for certain that red wine and cheese consumed by me during the pandemic have made my husband's life better, as I haven't felt the need to kill him.


----------



## franc1969 (Dec 22, 2020)

We're golden here,along with Feast of the Seven Fishes. Italians who drink wine, eat cheese, have lamb as much as possible. Have a garlic stuffed roast leg of lamb planned for a few days from now.


----------



## geek (Dec 22, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> At least Varis (@geek ) will be happy for me!



What did I miss....


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 22, 2020)

geek said:


> What did I miss....



Check the bold in the quote below:



sour_grapes said:


> I don't believe these kind of studies, but check this out:
> 
> The researchers found that certain foods and drinks seemed to have protective effects against cognitive decline. Specifically:
> 
> ...


----------



## geek (Dec 22, 2020)

No question, the lamb and artichoke man..!!


----------



## Chuck Rairdan (Dec 23, 2020)

Could pretty much live on cheese and red wine, throw in some pasta, fresh veggies, fruit and seafood here and there.


----------



## jswordy (Dec 29, 2020)

A glass of red and thin sliced smoked gouda in the evenings, please. Nirvana. I actually have five small wheels waiting. Now, what did I visit this website for?


----------



## BernardSmith (Dec 30, 2020)

Ha ha.. My guess is that many of these studies are based far less on looking at human populations (so many possible variables - for example, wine drinkers who were vaginally delivered, were breast fed for 12 months, who don't drive, and who have been vegan for five or more years, work less than 15 minutes from their homes and who are sexually active and living with a partner in a loving relationship?) and more on looking at what key compounds in those foods do to certain proteins on plates or on the ability of certain cells to continue to reproduce without mutating in ways that lead to their death. So, sure red wine increases your longevity ... if you drink about 50 gallons a day... and cheese boosts your health as longs as that cheese is salt and cholesterol free. (and I write that as someone who likes a glass of wine and who eats his home made hard and soft cheeses every day)...


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 30, 2020)

BernardSmith said:


> So, sure red wine increases your longevity ... if you drink about 50 gallons a day...



So I am good, then?


----------



## BernardSmith (Dec 30, 2020)

Good? Only if you wear a mask, wash your hands ... and maintain social distancing.


----------



## winemanden (Jan 5, 2021)

A study some years back said that Quercetin - a component of red wine - is good for the legs. If that's the case, why do so many people get legless when they drink it?


----------



## bstnh1 (Jan 6, 2021)

winemanden said:


> A study some years back said that Quercetin - a component of red wine - is good for the legs. If that's the case, why do so many people get legless when they drink it?


It's all in their head! lol


----------

